# T is for Taper..



## Butters (May 8, 2017)

Another project off the bench. A small gyuto, monosteel 1.2519 and hardened to RC64 with pronounced distal taper, 4mm at the heel and 1mm thick 25mm back from the tip. Soon to have a wa handle and be gifted to someone who will probably let it rust in a dishwasher :/ 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (May 9, 2017)

Impressive taper! I'd even consider getting myself a dish washer if it's required to own one of those.


----------



## Butters (May 24, 2017)

And the finished article, after slicing up some rare roast beef.


----------



## valgard (May 24, 2017)

Butters said:


> And the finished article, after slicing up some rare roast beef.



Nice patina! but I had to copy the link to see the pic :wink:


----------



## Butters (May 24, 2017)

[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 24, 2017)

Hum, in my book T's for Texas and T's for Tennessee-eeee. Repeat

https://youtu.be/qEIBmGZxAhg


----------



## Butters (Jul 6, 2017)

Photobucket are charging $300 a year to host pictures now. Even if their site worked properly that would be expensive, but considering how rubbish the experience was I'm switching to Cubeupload - it's simpler and runs on donations.


----------



## Marek07 (Jul 6, 2017)

Butters said:


> Photobucket are charging $300 a year to host pictures now. Even if their site worked properly that would be expensive, but considering how rubbish the experience was I'm switching to Cubeupload - it's simpler and runs on donations.


Now that I can see it, very nice taper indeed! Nice work.


----------



## TheCaptain (Jul 7, 2017)

There we go! Looks fantastic!


----------



## chinacats (Jul 7, 2017)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Hum, in my book T's for Texas and T's for Tennessee-eeee. Repeat
> 
> https://youtu.be/qEIBmGZxAhg



T for texas, yes and it's T for Timbuktu...


----------



## parbaked (Jul 7, 2017)

That ebony handle is sexy!
Thanks for the cubeupload tip...I hope photobucket just goes away...


----------

